
Irish Butter Kerrygold Has Conquered America’s Kitchens - ninninhall
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-10-02/how-irish-butter-kerrygold-conquered-america-s-kitchens
======
java-man
"anytime a cow eats fresh grass, it creates cream high in conjugated linoleic
acid, a heart-healthy unsaturated fat that’s liquid at room temperature. In
cream from animals fed grain, however, saturated fats dominate, which makes
for a stiffer, more brittle butter."

Recall reading a paper on the subject - the composition of milk between
American and European cows is noticeably different.

Possibly this

[0]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3475924/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3475924/)

